# Barsch auf fliege



## fishhunter12 (9. Januar 2005)

hi.
habe nur ne kleine frage:
hat irgenjemand schon erfahrung mit der fliegenrute auf barsch gemacht?
wenn ja ,wie war die ausbeute?

sebastian


----------



## anglermeister17 (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Barsch auf fliege*

Hier gibts es auch ein extra Forum für Fliegenfischer... weil alles in einen Topf zu schmeißen ist nicht so gut.
dort wirst du mehr antworten erhalten, nur mal so als Tipp. 
Oder die mods können es gleich verschieben.
KOF!!!


----------



## BigEarn (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Barsch auf fliege*

Habe es zwar selber noch nicht versucht, da ich selber gerade am Anfang des Flifis stehe, allerdings denke ich, dass vor allem mit Streamern sicher der ein oder andere Barsch zu verhaften ist.


----------



## horni 0815 (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Barsch auf fliege*

Barsch ist ein super Fisch für die Fliege. Meine Ersten habe ich, bei wiederum meinen ersten Gehversuchen mit dem Hechtstriemern gefangen. Ich war seiner Zeit recht erstaunt, da ich ja recht große Hechtbunnys benutzte. So ca 10-15 cm. Inzwischen benutze ich fast nur noch Bunnys um 10cm. Man bekommt auf Kleinere zwar deutlich mehr Bisse, allerdings lässt die Größe oft zu wünschen übrig. Selbst auf die 10cm Bunnys gehen noch regelmäßig Zwerge die kaum die Ködergröße überschreiten, ganz zu schweigen von den ganzen Zwergennachläufern. Allerdings steigt die Zahl der Besseren, vorausgesetzt sie kommen in deinem Gewässer auch vor. Als Farbe haben sich bei mir helle Grautöhne mit etwas orange als sehr fängig erwiesen. Nur wenn das Wasser sehr trübe wird ( Sichtweite unter 50 cm ) greife ich zu gelben Mustern. Nun fiel Spaß beim ausprobieren. Kann in einem guten Barschgewässer sehr kurzweilig werden.


----------



## Truttafriend (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Barsch auf fliege*

ich war mal so frei und habs ins Flifi verschoben.

Barsche hab ich selber nur als Beifang gehabt. Gezielt kann ich da wenig Aussage treffen.


----------



## Flatfischer (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Barsch auf fliege*

Barsche machen viel Spaß, sind aber häufig selektiv. Fliegentip: Epoxyfischchen (6er-Haken, Schwänzchen aus Marabu, Körper aus Mylarschlauch, großes Auge aufmalen, das ganze mit Epoxy überziehen). Hechtstreamer ignorieren sie in meinen Gewässern. Großbarsche von über 40 cm konnte ich leider noch nicht erwischen, mein Bester hatte 36 cm.


----------



## Holger aus Hamm (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Barsch auf fliege*

oder versuch mal einen Closer Deep Minnow in rot/gelb!!

Gruss
Holger


----------



## Birger (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Barsch auf fliege*

Mit verschiedenen Marabou Streamern hab ich schon gut gefangen, am besten grelle Farben, weiß, grün, orange, oder die Micky Finn. Super wäre es, wenn du jagende Barsche beobachten und anwerfen könntest, Streamer machen ja nicht so viel Krach wie andere Kunstköder und verscheuchen die Barsche nicht.
Oft fange ich auch mit recht kleinen Goldkopfnymphen auch Barsche, gerade an völlig überfischten Gewässern gehen die. Wichtig bei allen Fliegen ist nur: man muss tief runter, weil Barsche nunmal am Grund stehen, es sei denn sie jagen gerade. Ansonsten sind Barsche nicht allzu wählerisch, was das Muster betrifft.


----------



## Ingo Bingo (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Barsch auf fliege*

Joa.ich kann mal so sagen, ich hab zwar keinen bis jetzt mit fliege gefangen aber könnte mr gut vorstellen das auf einen bunten kleinen streamer schon was beißen würde..


----------



## Bondex (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Barsch auf fliege*

Hiermit habe ich meinen ersten Barsch im Alsterseitenkanal gefangen. Allerdings beißen die im Bach sogar auf kleine Trockenfliegen. Ansonsten wie schon gesagt meist auf kleine Streamer und Nympfen mit Goldkopf


----------



## Gummipeitscher (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Barsch auf fliege*

Hallo,

Barsch auf Fliege macht sehr viel Spaß, vor allem auf Sicht, wenn ein Trupp deinen Streamer verfolgt und du daneben im klaren Wasser stehst.
Meine erfolgreichste Farbe ist weiß. Wooly Bugger in Gr. 2 mit weißem Schwanz und etwas Glitter halte ich für optimal.

Petri!


----------



## vaddy (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Barsch auf fliege*

Moinsen!

Wie schon gesagt, kannst Du super mit der Fliege Barsche fangen. #6 
Ich fange mit der Fliege gezielt Barsche in stehenden Gewässern.
Z.B. Steinhuder Meer oder Mittellandkanal...
Zu den Fliegen ist schon viel gesagt worden.
Ist auch nicht so wild.
Hauptsache Streamer und farbenfroh.
Probier mal bunte Popper aus.
Die sind der Renner in flachen und verkrauteten Gewässern. |supergri


----------



## Mikesch (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Barsch auf fliege*

Barsch auf Fliege ist super.

Neben Streamern kann man auch gut beschwerte Nympfen und Flohkrebse als Köder verwenden.


----------



## Gray Ghost (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Barsch auf fliege*

An der (Oker)talsperre hat oft soviele Barsche, das es störend wird,weil man kaum auf Tiefe kommt. Alles kleine Fische bis 12 cm oder so. Große sind dort auch mal möglich, aber selten.

In Beißlaune könnte man, wenn man wollte innerhalb von 2 Std. 1-2 10Liter Eimer mit Kleinbarschen füllen,Muster ist da egal.

Lutz


----------



## stefannn87 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Barsch auf fliege*

Ah alter Thread aber dennoch was wert 

Mit Nymphen sollte das Fischen auf Barsch sehr gut gehen! 
Habe im letzten Jahr einen Barsch mit nach Hause genommen und imer Jahr davor zwei Barsche. Jedes mal hatten sie duzende Flohkrebse im Magen!


----------



## fugs (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Barsch auf fliege*

Hi Leute

Fische sehr oft auf Barsch hier bei uns am Zürichsee. Tipps für fFliegen hat es da ja zur genüge schon gegeben....:m Möchte dir empfehlen an Tieferen Gewässern Sinktips zu nutzen, da die besseren meist unter den halbstarken anzutreffen sind. 

Gruss Zoran


----------



## Flyfisher1 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Barsch auf fliege*



Birger schrieb:


> Mit verschiedenen Marabou Streamern hab ich schon gut gefangen, am besten grelle Farben, weiß, grün, orange, oder die Micky Finn. Super wäre es, wenn du jagende Barsche beobachten und anwerfen könntest, Streamer machen ja nicht so viel Krach wie andere Kunstköder und verscheuchen die Barsche nicht.
> Oft fange ich auch mit recht kleinen Goldkopfnymphen auch Barsche, gerade an völlig überfischten Gewässern gehen die. Wichtig bei allen Fliegen ist nur: man muss tief runter, weil Barsche nunmal am Grund stehen, es sei denn sie jagen gerade. Ansonsten sind Barsche nicht allzu wählerisch, was das Muster betrifft.


Tief runter ist die Kernaussage. Dazu langsam führen, wenn man dicke Barsche fangen will. Mein Bester war 53 cm. Mit beschwertem Muster, selbst an der strak befischten Lahn, kein Problem:
http://flyfisherlive.wordpress.com/2010/03/09/barschfopper/


----------



## fluefiske (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Barsch auf fliege*

Voriges Jahr war ich an einem Binnenfjord in Norwegen.Sehr schwierig zu befischen,aber in einer Bucht mit 1-3m Wassertiefe bin ich fündig geworden.Am ersten Tag war Erkundung angesagt mit Miniwobblern,leider nur einen Barsch.
Am nächsten Tag dann mit der 5er Rute und Intermediat,die gerade für diese Wassertiefe optimal ist.50 Barsche - es hat nur noch gerumpelt.Ob die Streamer bunt oder in gedeckten Farben sind,ist ziemlich egal - nur muß das Material ein sehr gutes Spiel produzieren.Da sind Marabu und Zonker erste Wahl.
Mit oder ohne Beschwerung muß man testen.Manchmal bringen unbeschwerte Streamer den erhofften Erfolg,die können auch mal kurz schweben,um dann wieder beschleunigt zu werden.

Gruß Erich


----------



## stefannn87 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Barsch auf fliege*

Gerade in Seen mit Stellen bis 5 Meter muss man die Fliege Tiefer anbieten, aber dabei macht es dann nicht sonderlich unterschied wie groß der Köder ist. 
Habe Barsche über 40 cm mit 3cm Köder sowie 10 cm Köder gefangen#6


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Barsch auf fliege*



Bondex schrieb:


> Hiermit habe ich meinen ersten Barsch im Alsterseitenkanal gefangen. Allerdings beißen die im Bach sogar auf kleine Trockenfliegen. Ansonsten wie schon gesagt meist auf kleine Streamer und Nympfen mit Goldkopf




   wo mit? ich seh nix? |kopfkrat


----------



## Hififreak (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Barsch auf fliege*

Barsch sind immer ein guter Beifang. Letzter Erfolg beim Lachsangeln in Dänemark auf einer Green Highländer ging ein Barsch von 45 cm.:vik:


----------



## ~Fishinator~ (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Barsch auf fliege*



Hififreak schrieb:


> Barsch sind immer ein guter Beifang. Letzter Erfolg beim Lachsangeln in Dänemark auf einer Green Highländer ging ein Barsch von 45 cm.:vik:



hgw wie geht dat denn? muss ja brackig gewesen sein? beschreib ma die umgebung!


----------



## Hififreak (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Barsch auf fliege*

Lachsfluß, trübes Wasser, Strömungskante.#6


----------



## stefannn87 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Barsch auf fliege*

Wie siehts eigentlich mit Barsche auf Oberflächenköder wie Trockenfliege oder Poppern aus?


----------



## Bungo (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Barsch auf fliege*



stefannn87 schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigentlich mit Barsche auf Oberflächenköder wie Trockenfliege oder Poppern aus?



Geht, ist aber schwierig.
Gezielt funktioniert dies oftmals an kleineren Bächen wenn man weiß wo sie stehen.
Außerdem geht es gut in den Abendstunden wenn sie im Flachwasser am Rauben sind. Dann gehen Popper wirklich gut!

Blind mit dem Popper fischen ist aber eher schwierig.


----------



## orca82 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Barsch auf fliege*

Hallo,
was mache ich falsch, wenn die Barsche meiner Fliege nur folgen aber nicht anbeissen ? 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## HDM (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Barsch auf fliege*

Hallo Orca.
Barsche sind sehr neugierige Zeitgenossen. Oftmals begleiten mehrere Fische den Streamer bis er ausgefischt ist, und drehen dann ab :q Meist handelt es sich hier um kleinere Fische.
Ich habe festgestellt, dass ein Stehen lassen des Streamers keinen Erfolg bringt. Plötzliches Beschleunigen, oder zur Oberfläche streben, verleitet hingegen oftmals zum Biss. 
Wo fischt Du denn, Stillwasser, Fließwasser/schnell/langsam...nach welchen Gesichtspunkten wählst Du deine Fliegen aus...etc.
Gruß, Tom|wavey:


----------



## Flifi97 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Barsch auf fliege*

Bei Forellen habe ich bisher immer Erfolg gehabt, wenn ich nach einem Fehlbiss oder Nachläufer nochmals dieselbe Stelle angeworfen habe. Beim zweiten Wurf hing die Forelle. Ob das bei Barschen ähnlich ist?


----------



## orca82 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Barsch auf fliege*

Hallo Tom, 
was du geschrieben hast trifft haargenau zu. Ich fische im klaren Stillwasser und habe fast alles was meine Fliegendose hergibt ausprobiert. Der Eine oder Andere blieb auch mal hängen aber das waren wirklich Ausnahmen.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## HDM (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Barsch auf fliege*

Klares Stillwasser, ja das ist wohl sehr schwierig. Fischt Du dort mit einer Schwimmschnur? Ich benutze zum Streamern gerne eine WF/F-I mit klarer Spitze, dann ein langes Vorfach und ein Tippet aus FC. 
Aber Du kannst probieren was Du willst: Einfach ist es nur, wenn die Barsche wirklich aktiv jagen und unvorsichtig sind. 
Gruß, Tom.


----------



## orca82 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Barsch auf fliege*

Ja, ich fische eine schwimmende Schnur. Ich werde mir demnächst mal schwerere Fliegen binden, die ich ruckartiger und schneller führen kann ohne das sie gleich an die Oberfläche kommen.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## fugs (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Barsch auf fliege*

Weiss ja nicht wie Tief den Gewässer ist Carsten, würde mir aber mal die Überlegung machen zu deiner Schwimmschnur noch zusätzlich eine Sinkende zu kaufen. Alternativ kannst du es zu beginn mal mit einem Polyleader testen sollte dein gewässer eher flach sein....

Gruss Zoran


----------



## orca82 (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Barsch auf fliege*

Danke Zoran, dann werde ich es erstmal mit dem Polyleader versuchen. Der Teich ist in Wurfweite 2,5-3m tief, die Barsche ziehen aber dicht am Ufer ihre Bahnen. Wassertiefe dort beträgt ca. 0,5-1m. Ich weiß nicht ob sich da schon ein Sinkschnur lohnt ?

Gruß Carsten


----------



## fyggi1 (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Barsch auf fliege*



orca82 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> was mache ich falsch, wenn die Barsche meiner Fliege nur folgen aber nicht anbeissen ?



Moin,

ich gehe davon aus, dass der Barsch den Braten gerochen hat und deshalb der Biss ausbleibt ! Lass die Fliege kurz absinken und führe Sie dann schnell und ruckartig vom Fisch weg... Du imitierst damit die Flucht der vermeindlichen Beute und so etwas lässt sich ein Barsch selten entgehen !

Hast Du schonmal über eine Intermediate-Schnur nachgedacht ?! Schau Dir mal die Guideline COASTAL an... Denke ist genau die Schnur die Du für Deine Bedingungen gebrauchen könntest.

Viel Erfolg und Gruss
fyggi


----------



## froxter (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Barsch auf fliege*

Hallo,

ich fische gerne mit der Fliegenrute auf Barsch.

Am Vereinsweiher (max. 2m) mit Schwimmschnur und sinkendem Vorfach in 2,70, dazu rund 1m FC-Tippet.
Die besten Fänge im letzten Jahr hatte ich jedoch nicht auf Streamer, sondern auf Nassfliegen (Bibio, Silver Butcher und Red Tag, Gr. 8-10) und Nymphen (Monatana, Pheasant Tail und Prince, Gr. 10-14).

Bei Streamern solltest du auf Modelle mit extremem Spiel (Marabou, Kaninchen) setzten.

Viel Erfolg!


----------

